# How young an infant in a trailer?



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Friends claim to have put their babies wrapped in blankets laying flat in bike trailers at 2 or 3 months of age. On the flip side we've read that only murderous parents consider cycling with kids younger than 1 year old:

http://www.helmets.org/little1s.htm

One of the reasons that the 'helmets.org' article is down on trailers is the concern over bumps and vibration and how that affects the head and spine. I can see their point.

What is your experience with infants and cycling and how did you make your decision? Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I put my oldest daughter in there when she was strong enough to sit up on her own and could use her hands to support herself if necessary and pick up toys and her juice cup. I think she was just under 1 y/o. I only took her on the MUT, and I didn't inflate the trailer tires so high that it created a rough ride. I also had a foam pillow under her butt because without it, she tended to slump in the seat. She enjoyed it. The only thing I will do different with her younger siblings is to find a way to support the head better when they fall asleep. Riding in the trailer tends to put them to sleep. Especially after a couple hours at the playground. The 5 point harness holds them upright, but I don't like it when their head just flops. Maybe a neck pillow.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm in the same boat- my 5-1/2 month old obviously needs to get out and ride...

Here's what I've been told:

First, they need to be big enough to wear a helmet- for some kids, that's like 6 months, for others, that's a year +.

Second, they need to be able to sit upright supporting their head with the weight of that helmet for at least 30 minutes.

If they can do that, supposedly yer good to go.

After watching some of the idiots who are practicing their time trial techniques on the local MUTs and some of the high-speed near-collisions I've seen, I'm definitely waiting for my daughter to be able to wear a helmet before she rides with me- I'm sure you can lay them down in blankets, but why risk it? At that age, yer gonna be lucky if you get 15 minutes before they wake up and start crying. Might as well wait.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

My son started in the trailer biking at just over 1 year old as that is when he could hold his head up while wearing a helmet. Same will go for my daughter this Spring when she turns 1 and can hold her head up while wearing a helmet. We use the same trailer for biking as we use for a stroller and a nordic ski trailer so the kids were used to the trailer having used it walking and nordic skiing from 4 months on. The only difference for them was getting used to wearing a helmet and the speed of cycling as opposed to walking or skiing. A travel neck pillow can be nice to have for when they fall asleep.

Singlecross


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*reality and ymmv*

I tried it when they were barely old enough to sit up, after a whole lot of negotiation with mom. In her mind, we were going to get run down by a speeding semi if we got more than 10 feet from the driveway. 

The official position I've heard is that they need to developed enough to sit up right wearing a helmet. In California, kids under 18 must wear a helmet while riding, including riding in trailers pulled behind bikes. The helmet not only adds weight, but they can be kind of bulky, forcing their head out away from the back of the trailer, making it even harder to hold it up. 

Plus, finding helmets for kids under 1 is just about impossible. They just don't go that small.

But, here's reality. I found that kids can't tolerate the trailer for more than about 10-20 minutes. I can tell you from experience that you start getting a lot of evil looks like you're a child abuser when you're pulling the kid down the trail and the little one is wailing at the top of his lungs the whole time, because he's either bored, wet, dirty, hungry, or just being a baby. So, forget thinking you'll get some serious training in. 

But, all kids are different, and each kid will vary from day to day and as they mature. Might work one day and not the next. Got to be flexible.

Try a short trip to the park, get out and feed the ducks or play, then ride back. Don't try some 20 mile loop the first few times out.

Take everything you might need, as I was caught out several times when little one decided to have a massive blow out, destroying all his clothes and everything within 2 feet around ground zero. Kid had to ride home nekkid several times after all his clothes were deposited into the trash can at the park. 

I'd be patient and wait until they are at least 1. Before that, it's just too much trouble.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

I didn't read the article linked, but I've had all three of my sons in the trailer at young ages. 

Depends on how you do it. If you're just going to strap them into the trailer, you're limited by 2 things. First, by how strong the kids neck is (which varies greatly from kid to kid) and second by how small of a helmet you can find (though the usefulness of a helmet inside a trailer is debatable). 

Now, if you want to get them started earlier, strap them in their rear facing infant car seat and strap that into the trailer. You may need to do a bit of fiddling to get it strapped in securely, but I've had good luck using a couple of extra bungie chords to snug it up. I can get mine strapped in tight enough to pick up the car seat by the handle and lift the trailer and give it a good shake without it moving. That's as good or better as I can get it in my car. 

Once the car seat is in there securely, it's really no different than strapping it into your car. Actually, I'd argue that you're putting your kids in a heck of a lot more danger driving around in your car at 70 mph than you are in the same car seat in a bike trailer at 15 mph.

The infant car seats usually have a "donut" that cradles the kids head and keeps it from flopping around. You can add an extra blanket to tuck them in and cushion the their head even more. 

If you've got smooth roads, and run really low tire pressure in the trailer tires, it's really a smooth ride. 

The other limiter is temperature. You don't want young kids exposed to extreme hot/cold. They're somewhat sheltered from the elements in the trailer, but use some common sense. 

Once the kid is old enough to support their head properly (probably about 6 months or older) you can shift them over to sitting upright in the trailer.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Your first child=3 years.

Your second child=1 year.

Your third child="Toss 'em in, let's go!"


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Your first child=3 years.
> 
> Your second child=1 year.
> 
> Your third child="Toss 'em in, let's go!"


What MB1 said tho I accelerated a bit with the second one with the assistance of a suspended sling that put the baby lying down more so there was no head bobble. 4 months in this pic.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Geez, I guess I’m too paranoid to put my kids in a bike trailer. I do, afterall, live in San Jose (careless idiot driver to upstanding citizen ratio is pretty high). My oldest is 3 years and youngest is almost 2, and I still don’t like the idea of something other than a wheeled tig-welded metal rollcage with 5-point safety harnesses (or the sturdy Volvo wagon) transporting them.


----------



## gonsa (Feb 20, 2005)

I live in cycling crazy community and have seen all kinds. We have a great MUT network where you can pretty much go anywhere in the city minimizing potential conflicts with cars. A lot of people here use bikes as their primary mode of transportation and I have seen little infants in car seats fastened in trailers in the middle of winter after dark. I did the car seat thing too for short rides. I felt it was better support and protection than blankets or infant slings they sell. It comes down to whatever you are comfortable with.

The tough time for me was when my daughter grew out of the car seat but was still a little undersized sitting in the trailer. That was probably around 8 to 14 months. Her helmet would get pushed down over her eyes because her torso was not quite long enough to clear the back rest even if she sat on folded blankets. Switching to a lightweight ski helmet helped that.

I also plunked down big bucks for the Chariot. It has an adjustable leaf spring suspension to help with the jolts and I stick to paved surfaces. My kid never complained. She seems pretty happy watching all the other cyclists, joggers, dogs, etc.

I never felt the need to go on 2+ hour rides while pulling 40 pounds of trailer. I was happy just getting out especially with the crappy sleep I was getting at the time. I saved the longer rides for when I switched off with my wife.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

YuriB said:


> What MB1 said tho I accelerated a bit with the second one with the assistance of a suspended sling that put the baby lying down more so there was no head bobble. 4 months in this pic.


Dude- that's a lot of hair for 4 months! And a very cute baby. WHere would one find one of these slings, if one were looking?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

buck-50 said:


> Dude- that's a lot of hair for 4 months! And a very cute baby. WHere would one find one of these slings, if one were looking?


She takes after her mom.
Not sure where the sling came from - I got it from a friend. It appears chariot has some versions that might work


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

We started our in daughter in a burley trailer at six months. The key is to use the car seat. Put the car seat in the trailer and strap it in. Then place child in car seat like normal.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Banzai said:


> We started our in daughter in a burley trailer at six months. The key is to use the car seat. Put the car seat in the trailer and strap it in. Then place child in car seat like normal.


I second this. It worked well for us at 5months.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the great feedback folks.

We're not planning to ride metrics and such with the little one. But it sure would be nice to roll across town to a park for a picnic. Plus cabin fever is getting to us after not cycling for 5 months. Walking with the front carrier or the jogger has been ok, but... ya know.


----------



## Lamourish (Dec 31, 2005)

We've got a Chariot. You can get an "infant kit" that bolsters the rugrat with head support. I'm sure I'm going to get flamed for this but here goes: We've been riding with the little one since he could support his head, without a helmet.

Before you flame insults, the Chariot is a 5-point harness system with a full cage. While it wouldn't stand up to a semitruck impact, in our only rollover (running, BTW) the kid never hit the side and was suspended sideways by the harness. The low center of gravity and wide wheelbase have provided great cycling stability, and there are shocks for the bumps and impacts.

I mention the early start, because our little man (now 19 mo) can tolerate HOURS in the trailer. We give him snacks ("Nacks") and milk and head out. He likes to watch mom roll beside him. Many a naptime has been spent on 2h treks with him out cold.

We're now on the brink of the question: helmet or no. To my knowledge, there are no helmets with a low profile back, which would force his head to Jut forward. We'll likely be giving it a try soon as he's getting bigger (and closer to the walls).

I'm not terribly aggressive when I ride with him (almost exclusively on MU paths) but I've been at 20 MPH stable. 

Most importantly: biking continues to be a family experience and as he grows, it will be a natural transition. I shudder when I hear of parents "bribing" their kids with ice cream for a <30m trailer ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*You didn't hear it from me but.....*



Lamourish said:


> ....We're now on the brink of the question: helmet or no. To my knowledge, there are no helmets with a low profile back, which would force his head to Jut forward. .....


....no reason at all you couldn't modify the back of a helmet to better fit your needs. Strapped in like that there is almost no chance the kid would ever hit the back of the head so I see no reason you don't just take a regular helmet and grind most of the back off.........a lot safer than no helmet at all and I suspect lots of other parents will be asking you where you got that nice "trailer friendly" helmet.


----------



## Lamourish (Dec 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> ....no reason at all you couldn't modify the back of a helmet to better fit your needs. Strapped in like that there is almost no chance the kid would ever hit the back of the head so I see no reason you don't just take a regular helmet and grind most of the back off.........a lot safer than no helmet at all and I suspect lots of other parents will be asking you where you got that nice "trailer friendly" helmet.



Great idea!


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Lamourish said:


> We've got a Chariot. You can get an "infant kit" that bolsters the rugrat with head support. I'm sure I'm going to get flamed for this but here goes: We've been riding with the little one since he could support his head, without a helmet.
> 
> Before you flame insults, the Chariot is a 5-point harness system with a full cage. While it wouldn't stand up to a semitruck impact, in our only rollover (running, BTW) the kid never hit the side and was suspended sideways by the harness. The low center of gravity and wide wheelbase have provided great cycling stability, and there are shocks for the bumps and impacts.
> 
> ...


^ What he said.

Same goes for our family. I have towed my daughter since she was old enough to hold her head up. For her it was a bit earlier than 6 months. 

The Chariot is fantastic. I bought it after a pretty exhaustive survey of all the other options out there.

She likes to spend her naptime on a Sunday being towed. Typically, she will sleep for one hour out of a 2 hour ride.

She never wore a helmet in the Chariot. Weighing the discomfort factor of having her head tipped forward versus the minute chance of an injury on the SCT trail (in GA), I just couldn't see the need. Especially since she is strapped so well inside her tubular steel cage. I sometimes wonder if the helmet advice the manufacturer offers is a litigation-avoidance measure?

The helmets.org article may have a point about the bumps/vibration transmitted to the child. No matter how good the trailer, the kids head is above the axis of rotation that is formed between the wheels. So if one wheel drops into a pothole, the kids head experiences a side-force that is magnified.


----------



## pyrtwist (Feb 5, 2008)

After consulting Wifey on the archives, first child was born in February and was in the Burley by late April or early May that year. Infant car seat of course. Fast forward to 1995 and middle son was in the Burley at two weeks, Wifey was on vacation.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

My son was in the trailer at six months. It would have been earlier but we were moving cross country and we had to wait a month on our stuff to arrive. 

I never put him in a helmet, it seemed pointless with him strapped in the middle of roll cage. I would usually get about two blocks before he was sound asleep. He loved the trailer.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

MB1 said:


> ....no reason at all you couldn't modify the back of a helmet to better fit your needs. Strapped in like that there is almost no chance the kid would ever hit the back of the head so I see no reason you don't just take a regular helmet and grind most of the back off.........a lot safer than no helmet at all and I suspect lots of other parents will be asking you where you got that nice "trailer friendly" helmet.


I've also heard a rolled towel or one of those travel neck pillows behind the neck will help negate the head getting pushed forward by the helmet.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Allow me a little leeway here:

Why does a kid need to wear a helmet while riding in a trailer?

My assumption is that if the trailer flips, the kid hangs from the straps and cannot hit his/her head. At least that would be the case with a Chariot, for a normally sized 2 year old.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

dave2pvd said:


> Allow me a little leeway here:
> 
> Why does a kid need to wear a helmet while riding in a trailer?
> 
> My assumption is that if the trailer flips, the kid hangs from the straps and cannot hit his/her head. At least that would be the case with a Chariot, for a normally sized 2 year old.


Some states seem to have laws requiring helmets for kids riding bikes or being pulled in trailers although it is one of those fuzzy areas where the question is if a kid in a trailer is actually riding a bicycle.

Do they really need a helmet while correctly belted in a trailer-likely not but laws don't work that way.


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

dave2pvd said:


> Allow me a little leeway here:
> 
> Why does a kid need to wear a helmet while riding in a trailer?
> 
> My assumption is that if the trailer flips, the kid hangs from the straps and cannot hit his/her head. At least that would be the case with a Chariot, for a normally sized 2 year old.


The cynical answer is because we've become a litigation-happy land and no one wants to get sued because a kid wasn't belted in right or got hit by a semi truck. (In which case the helmet might not help either but at least then they're covered if...) And because most of our lawmakers haven't been on a bike since they were 13 and probably suspect trailer-towing parents as somewhat suspect hippies.

I'd imagine there's some thought about getting the kid accustomed to helmet wearing as early as possible, but even a 3-year-old can probably figure out the difference between riding in a trailer (no helmet) and riding the tricycle (helmet required).


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Pretty much by the time they have enough strength in their necks and back to sit straight up. And usually with a small helmet.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Anyone still tuned into this discussion? REI is finishing their big sale this weekend and all trailers and accessories appear to be 20% off. We're tempted.

We noticed a Burley can hold an infant seat since the floor is flat. But when the tyke outgrows the infant seat and sits 'normally' in the trailer, her legs will be straight in front like sitting on the floor.

The Chariot (and other brands) have a footwell for a more human sitting position with feet lower. But that well prevents an infant seat from fitting.

Is a footwell better in the long run?


----------



## Tucker44 (Apr 6, 2010)

I wanted to bump this as I am currently trying to figure out when I can start riding with my daughter. She's currently 4.5 months old, and I'm going to wait at least till 6 months. Our pediatrician said yesterday that based on the neck/ head development she's seeing, we could start riding with her in a trailor in about a month. I just want to make sure not to do something risky and do it too soon.
We have a Burley Bee and the infant insert - do people have experience with it? Does it definitely give an infant enough support? Should we instead look into strapping the car seat into the trailer? The rides we would do with her in tow will be mellow, on a paved path along a lake. Any advice/guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I had my daughter in there quite young (probably 5-6 mos)*

had essentially a car seat slung in until she was old enough to sit up with a helmet

when she was little she slept most the time

I miss those days


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i pulled The Boy around at around 8 months, but that was a bit early and only around the block. he was okay for 3 minutes, then got a bit fussy. we didnt put him in again until about 11 months. but The Boy was, and still is, pretty big for his age.

The Girl was born at the end of january, so we ended up waiting just a bit over a year.


----------

